# XML- Attribut Sortierung



## java-anfänger12 (17. Jul 2018)

Hi,
ich möchte XML Datein einlesen, nach bestimmten Punkten untersuchen, bearbeiten und wieder speichern.
Dies stellt soweit auch kein Problem da und läuft soweit reibungslos.

Problem ist leider die "Sortierung" der Attribute, wenn ein Element mehr als ein Attribut hat.
Mir ist zu 100% klar, dass dies eigentlich für den XML Standard total egal ist.
Mein Ziel ist aber, dass ein Diff-Checker nur die hinzugefügten oder veränderten "Zeilen" erkennt.


So lese ich die XML Datein ein:

```
DocumentBuilderFactory dbFactory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
dbFactory.setNamespaceAware(true);
DocumentBuilder dBuilder = dbFactory.newDocumentBuilder();
Document doc = null;
doc = dBuilder.parse(DATEI);
```

So speicher ich sie:

```
Transformer transformer = TransformerFactory.newInstance().newTransformer();
                        Result output = new StreamResult(new File(neueDATEI));
                        Source input = new DOMSource(doc);

                        transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.INDENT, "yes");
                        transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.DOCTYPE_PUBLIC,"yes");
                        transformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.ENCODING, "UTF-8");
                        transformer.transform(input, output);
```

Dabei kommt es dazu das aus:

```
<va name="Test1" id="id1">
```
dies wird:

```
<va id="id1" name="Test1">
```

Wie könnte ich das genannte Problem lösen?
Dankeschön


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jul 2018)

Vielleicht hilft dies: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-after-dom-processing?answertab=votes#tab-top


----------

